# Female in Sacramento, CA city shelter



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They say she's already spayed, and she looks pretty good in her picture. 

Here's a link to their petharbor page about her.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

She's also on petfinder.com (but I think the other site is kept up to date quicker.)

Adoptable Maltese: A349402: Petfinder

I haven't been to see her. That shelter is pretty good about giving nice adoptable dogs a chance.  

If anyone in the area is interested in adopting, she may just be the girl for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I hope she finds a home soon,she's been in there a long time,for a shelter...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Wow I hope she finds a home soon,she's been in there a long time,for a shelter...


Was just thinking the same thing. Is the clock ticking on her in that shelter and should someone try to get her into rescue?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think she was just made available. I do haunt their website.  She was listed as a stray a quite a while ago and then "disappeared" from the website and reappeared as adoptable. 

People used to practically fight each other to get Maltese from this shelter. I might be able to go there tomorrow and put in my name as a last chance, though. I'm trying to stay available to foster a possible ower-surrender.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Plans are in the works to get Lily out of the shelter and into AMA rescue very soon!  We will let you know more as it happens. 

There's a new,more festive picture of her today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's good news.:chili: She looks much better in that photo. I pray she'll find a home.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I live in the Sacramento area. I can help if it's needed.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There's a bit of a delay--a member of the public has expressed an interest in adopting Lily directly from the shelter, and a hold has been put on her so the other person can bring down their other dog to see if they get along (the shelter is requiring this). 

The shelter is being very careful about who may adopt Lily. I hope that either that person will provide the very best kind of permanent home or there will be no unforseen snags in the plan that I pick her up on behalf of the AMA rescue program once the hold expires. It has been very hot here (108 today) so I would like to see her in a nice, cool, real home soon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that is good news. Hope Lily gets to her new special home soon. She looks like a doll!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

We've got her.  Will post more as we learn more about her. She's definitely sweet with me! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just now saw this post, but she sure does look like a sweet girl. She appears to be in pretty good shape from her pics, just needs a little TLC. I'm glad you've got her for now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She needs some coat care, but I think we'll be able to save most of it. that seems to be about it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Too bad the adopter fell through but maybe it's for the best. She sure looks like a real sweetie in that last piccie!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She sure does act very sweet, too--I've been working on the mats in her coat, which I'm sure is not comfortable, and she just licks and licks my arms. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-you so much for getting this girl. AMA is very happy to have you as a foster and know Lily will do well in your home. When you get a chance to get her cleaned up and the snarls out, would love to see new pictures. 
What would we do without people like yourself that open their homes to these sweet dogs in need. Can't thank-you enough. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you! :blush: It is so rewarding to know I am helping her on her path to a new life. even though her needs are far, far less than other dogs the AMA has rescued.  

She's not quite ready for her closeup yet, but I will definitely post pictures of her before long!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYou:Thanks so much for getting her. (I just realized I don't know your name :blush:-- sorry but it isn't in your avatar). I know that everything happens for a reason and that she'll end up in a great home that was meant to be. Can't wait to see more of her and hear more about her. All you fosters are the best!!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Lily has been brushed and brushed, and I think all the mats are gone!  She still needs a good face wash, at least, and preferably a full bath and conditioning. But I thought I would share some pictures with you. 

I've had her for 4 days now. The shelter was concerned about how she'd be with other dogs, so I took it slow.

This is what I saw a little while ago from where I was sitting at my computer. :biggrin:

And here you can see how long her legs are! She is very long and lean, too. 

And viewed from above, with her cute and currently scruffy face.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Lily also likes to run with the wolves. Well, with the Chihuahua.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh is she beautiful. :wub::wub: She's got that look that I just love. How sweet. She's tall and lean -- how big/small is she? Hard to tell in the pix. I just love it that she's making friends already. Thank you again so much for taking her in. I don't know...she looks like a keeper to me.B)


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, she is beautiful!!!!!! Bless you for helping this poor little lost soul!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mss said:


> Lily also likes to run with the wolves. Well, with the Chihuahua.


 
OMG bless you and sweet Lily. My heart jumped out of my body looking at your pics. Thank you so much, and give sweet Lily big kisses from all of us. Just in 4 days, she already looks so happy, bless you!!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Lily says thank you for the compliments. 

She is definitely a keeper--but for someone else--I am fostering her for the AMA and would have to ditch one of my own dogs to keep her. 

She is such a nice little dog, and must have been well loved and well taken care of before--it makes me even sadder that she had to be in the public shelter for nearly a month. 

Her coat is all brushed out now and her face cleaned up. She was so good about everything I did to her :wub: But I chickened out on bathing her myself and have scheduled an appointment with the best groomer I know ... who is booked up until the middle of next week! Her coat is not very long, maybe 2-1/2 to 3 inches, but it is very dense, and I'm not good with a blowdryer. 

Her personality is so nice! She is getting along great with my other dogs now. No food aggression, although she is really enjoying her Royal Canin soaked kibble! No resource guarding of toys or beds, lets the other dogs sleep near her, even shared my smallish comfy chair with Charlie Chihuahua one night. On some short walks around the neighborhood, she walked out ahead of me on the leash but didn't pull too hard. A bicyclist went past us on the sidewalk and she didn't blink! Young kids were having a meltdown in their front yard, and she didn't blink! She was a bit unnerved by a very loud and malfunctioning motorcycle that someone was revving on the other side of the street. And really alerted to a cat.  And a crow! :biggrin: So I think I agree with the shelter that she probably needs a home without cats. And maybe large birds, too--I don't have a test parrot, sorry.  I think loud noises won't be too much of a problem, as I have freight trains running on the other side of my back fence. 

And she moves beautifully on those long legs! 

I'll try to get a rough measurement on her soon. She weighs about 10-1/2 pounds but is a bit too thin (part of the reason I want to keep as much of her coat as possible--like a high fashion model, she looks so good in her "clothes".  )


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She's so cute! I'm looking forward to the happy ending (her new permanent home!)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please share her pics with me privately when you get her groomed and we can get her on Petfinder. You are doing a great job Margaret. Lily should find a great home with all her good habits. Thanks to you..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, Edie! I will do that.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lily is such a pretty and a happy little girl! :wub: Bless you, Margaret, you're an angel on earth.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mss said:


> Thank you! :blush: It is so rewarding to know I am helping her on her path to a new life. even though her needs are far, far less than other dogs the AMA has rescued.
> 
> She's not quite ready for her closeup yet, but I will definitely post pictures of her before long!


Bless your heart :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine are like that w/ motorcycles,something about that noise really sets them off..I've seen other dogs do that too..maybe it hurts their ears...
she will make someone a real sweet flluff....
Was she a surrender or a stray?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It was unclear--she was a stray for timeline purposes, but may actually have been a family surrender along with her companion dog. Someone said something about maybe a death in the family.

She was adopted at the end of January by a lovely couple.


----------

